# Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?



## Administrator (8. Februar 2007)

*Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Teslatier (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

[X] Beides gleich schlecht. 



Spoiler



*renn*


----------



## torstenb (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*



			
				Teslatier am 08.02.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Beides gleich schlecht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Renn nur. Es wird dir nichts nützen. Wir finden dich!    

@Topic

Ganz klar, die Bücher sind besser und zwar die alte Übersetzung. Die neue ist Käse.


----------



## M3ph1st0 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*



			
				torstenb am 08.02.2007 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar, die Bücher sind besser und zwar die alte Übersetzung. Die neue ist Käse.


ich kenn leider nur die neue übersetzung (zumindest glaub ich, dass es die neue ist). ich find die film sind schon sehr gut was action usw anbelangt, aber diese einzigartige atmosphäre bringt das buch um längen besser rüber. daher:
[x] beides gleich gut.


----------



## torstenb (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*



			
				M3ph1st0 am 08.02.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> torstenb am 08.02.2007 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die neue Übersetzung erkennt man daran, dass Frodo mit "Chef" angesprochen wird. In der alten Übersetzung wurde dies noch mit "Herr" übersetzt. Chef klingt wesentlich moderner und unpassend (finde ich). 

Es gibt zwar noch eine Menge anderer Änderungen, aber dies ist meiner Meinung nach die, die am weitesten hervorsticht.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

man sollte beides differnziert sehen .fans der bücher können nicht erwarten das ihr buch 1zu1 verfilmt wird um genau den gleichen effekt hervor zu rufen.das ist unmöglich.. ich finde die bücher toll und die filme .....jedes für sich meisterwerke. der enorme aufwand für die filme hat mich sehr beeindruckt !! die bilder sind fantastisch, landschaft, schlachten , die figuren wahnsinn... im buch ist alles noch autentischer und beim lesen entstehen die bilder im kopf.......

einmal im jahr zieh ich mir mit colegen die triologie extend. hintereinander auf dvd rein !!


----------



## torstenb (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 08.02.2007 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> einmal im jahr zieh ich mir mit colegen die triologie extend. hintereinander auf dvd rein !!



Genau *die* steht im Regal hinter mir. Klar sind die Filme spitze, aber trotzdem finde ich die Bücher besser.  

Viele die ich kenne haben die Bücher erst gelesen, als die Filme erfolgreich waren, oder nur die Filme gesehen (die Armen   ). Daher verstehe ich auch, dass die Filme vorne liegen.


----------



## Nightmare271 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

Es ist doch so, wenn man ein _(gutes)_ Buch gelesen hat und dann die Verfilmung sieht, ist man meistens enttäuscht. 
Gut, Herr der Ringe ist da eine der eher selteneren Ausnahmen, den Film fand ich klasse, aber trotzdem find ich die Bücher besser


----------



## jello (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

Da fehlen die Spiele in der Umfrage!


----------



## McDrake (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

Ich finde beides sehr gut... 
Aber nicht gleich gut, sondern anders gut 
Die Bücher sind sehr atmosphärisch und detailliert (Zum Beispiel stimmen die beschriebenen Mondphasen mit den Daten der Wanderung überein, Lieder die eine eigene Geschichte erzählen etcetc.).Und dass Aragon eigentlich ein  König ist erfährt man sehr viel später in dern Büchern, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Die Filme sind einfach genial gemacht mit guten/sehr guten Schauspielern und super Action. Die Spezialeffekte sind erste Sahne und alles ist sehr stimmig.
Auch hier stimmt die Atmosphäre.

Aber ein Buch mit einem Film zu vergleichen ist doch sehr schwierig.


----------



## Astricon (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

ich hab nur die filme gesehen, aber ich vermute mal die bücher sind besser. Das war bis jetzt immer so. Zumindest bei mir^^


----------



## LordMephisto (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 08.02.2007 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> man sollte beides differnziert sehen .fans der bücher können nicht erwarten das ihr buch 1zu1 verfilmt wird um genau den gleichen effekt hervor zu rufen.das ist unmöglich.. ich finde die bücher toll und die filme .....jedes für sich meisterwerke. der enorme aufwand für die filme hat mich sehr beeindruckt !! die bilder sind fantastisch, landschaft, schlachten , die figuren wahnsinn... im buch ist alles noch autentischer und beim lesen entstehen die bilder im kopf.......


full ack


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

Ich mag die Filme lieber, die Bücher sind nur halb passabel:
Die Teile der Bücher, in denen Frodo und Sam die Hauptpersonen sind, sind dermassen langweilig, dass währendessen mehrtägige Lesepausen machte und ich jedesmal froh war, wenn es mit Aragorn, Gandalf & Co weiterging - deren Passagen waren interessanter, aber auch nicht so gut, dass ich die HdR-Bücher ein zweites Mal lesen werde (zumindest nicht in den nächsten 20 Jahren *g*).


----------



## Erynaur (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

Die Art und Weise wie Tolkien erzählt, ermüdet mich einfach nur noch, beim ersten Mal war ich noch fasziniert, danach auf der Suche nach überlesenen Details, inzwischen habe ich die Bücher bestimmt seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr angefasst.
Jacksons kurzer Ausflug (ext. Edition) nach Mittelerde reicht mir inzwischen.

Die Welt die Tolkien erschaffen hat ist schon gewaltig, aber ein guter Schriftsteller war er meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Sukultan (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

Man kann doch Bücher und Filme nicht miteinander vergleichen. Das sind doch zwei völlig unterschiedliche Medien.

Davon abgesehen finde ich sowohl die Bücher, als auch die Filme - besonders die Extended Version - total genial.


----------



## Iceman (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 15.02.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag die Filme lieber, die Bücher sind nur halb passabel:
> Die Teile der Bücher, in denen Frodo und Sam die Hauptpersonen sind, sind dermassen langweilig, dass währendessen mehrtägige Lesepausen machte und ich jedesmal froh war, wenn es mit Aragorn, Gandalf & Co weiterging - deren Passagen waren interessanter, aber auch nicht so gut, dass ich die HdR-Bücher ein zweites Mal lesen werde (zumindest nicht in den nächsten 20 Jahren *g*).



Ging mir exakt genauso. Die Bücher sind sicherlich Klassiker in dem Sinne, dass sie das Fantasy Genre quasi begründet haben, aber von Standpunkt der Spannung etc. her sind sie es nicht wirklich wert gelesen zu werden imo.

Die Filme fand ich aber auch teilweise kritikwürdig. Ganz schlimm war es, dass Gimli ab dem zweiten Film eigentlich nur noch für Slapstickeinlagen genutzt wurde und die Massenschlachten verloren dann etwas den wow Effekt, weil man den ersten Teil ja schon gesehen hatte *g*
Dieser ist auch imo der beste Film, 2 und 3 kommen da dann nicht mehr ran. Wobei der erste Film auch so seine Längen hat, in der Mitternachtsvorpremiere damals bin ich kurz nach dem Balrog friedlich entschlummert weils langweilig wurde.


----------



## TheChicky (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

Die Bücher kenne ich nicht, aber von den Filmen find ich nur die Rückkehr des Königs klasse, und das überwiegend auch nur wegen der wirklich spitzen Special Effects. Ansonsten sind die Filme eigentlich nur wegen der großen Schlachten sehenswert, alles andere ist imho auf B-Movie Höhe, was Story und Charaktere betrifft. Vor allem die ersten beiden Teile find ich streckenweise unglaublich langweilig und einfallslos. Von den Dialogen über die Chars bis zur Story, die man auch in 2 Stunden hätte erzählen können anstatt 9...gähn!


----------



## Frazi (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*



			
				TheChicky am 16.02.2007 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bücher kenne ich nicht, aber von den Filmen find ich nur die Rückkehr des Königs klasse, und das überwiegend auch nur wegen der wirklich spitzen Special Effects. Ansonsten sind die Filme eigentlich nur wegen der großen Schlachten sehenswert, alles andere ist imho auf B-Movie Höhe, was Story und Charaktere betrifft. Vor allem die ersten beiden Teile find ich streckenweise unglaublich langweilig und einfallslos. Von den Dialogen über die Chars bis zur Story, die man auch in 2 Stunden hätte erzählen können anstatt 9...gähn!



Eigentlich kann man bei keinem dieser Argumente widersprechen. Die Charaktere kommen wirklich nicht gut zur geltung in den Filmen und die Story besteht wirklich nur aus Kämpfen und Wandern. Dadurch dass manche Dinge aus dem Buch weggelassen werden wird dieser eindruck noch verstärkt.
Trotzdem bin ich ein großer Fan der Filme. Auch wenn ich nicht erklären kann warum sie so toll sind.  Die Musik ist eindeutig fantastisch und die special effects sind auch super.  

Die Bücher dagegen find ich total lahm. Ich hab den Eindruck, dass das Verhältnis zwischen Landschaftsbeschreibung und Action 5:1 ist. Das macht das ganze irgendwie langweilig, auch wenn im Buch mehr Dinge enthalten sind als im Film.


----------



## eXitus64 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

[x] Beides gleich schlecht.


----------



## bsekranker (4. März 2007)

*AW: Der Herr der Ringe – Was finden Sie besser?*

[X] Die Bücher

Das Buch ist in 99% der Fällen besser - vorausgesetzt, man liest es vor dem Film.

Gilt natürlich nur für Literatur, die diese Bezeichnung auch verdient.


----------

